# Fehlermeldung XMedia Recode



## Thorsten (21. März 2010)

Hi,

hab' gerade XMedia Recode installiert, alles eingestellt und möchte nun kodieren, bekomme aber 'ne Fehlermeldung:

"Der Video Encoder wurde nicht initialisiert"

Hat jemand Rat, weiß nicht wo jetzt das Problem liegt? Neustart hilft auch nicht...

Danke!


----------

